
/r/Geopolitics styling: collapsable threads - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/104092656004159577193/posts/7mNa2nZvUTb
======
dredmorbius
How to present controls and styles of collapsable threads, in a manner
consistent with long and complex discussions, is difficult.

/r/Geopolitics has a particularly elegant solution. I'd run across it
previously but had forgotten where.

